# Hoyt rx1 carbon VS Mathews triax



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Has anyone shot both of these bows yet. This was my experience.

Rx1- love the carbon weight and the look. The Bow draws smooth but the wall seemed very “spungy”. After the shot I felt a good bit of vibration in the hand. I was kinda disappointed as I currently own the Hoyt alpha max and really was looking forward to a new Hoyt upgrade. 1499$ def not worth what I shot

Triax- 28” axel to axel? Kinda freaked me out. Was about a half pound heavier and felt dense. Smooth draw and great let off and valley with a very nice wall. After the shot the freaking Bow didn’t move. Not a single vibration and VERY quiet. I was kinda impressed 979$

I shot both of these bows at 29” draw and at 60lbs. (I’m only a 27” draw) now I don’t really know crap about bows but that triax felt good. Just not sure about the 28” size. Would that affect accuracy at all? Someone please give me some feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have shot both and agree with your review 100% .i have no doubt you will be able shoot both very accurately.i would shoot both and 40yards with both tuned and setup for you before you spend the $$$ since i have shot both the Rx1 is no longer a bow I want .there a lot of aluminum bows that weigh less than Rx1 and have less hand shock.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

0nepin said:


> I have shot both and agree with your review 100% .i have no doubt you will be able shoot both very accurately.i would shoot both and 40yards with both tuned and setup for you before you spend the $$$ since i have shot both the Rx1 is no longer a bow I want .there a lot of aluminum bows that weigh less than Rx1 and have less hand shock.


I also shot the elite impulse 31 and liked it better than the rx1. Just havnt been hearing good things about the direction that company is going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been hunting with a 2015 decree IC with Hd cams for the last month and to be honest compared to the Rx1 it’s lighter ,faster ,smoother and has almost no hand shock , well at least I can’t feel any at all and it made the RX1 feel
Real cheap .but the triax still feels awesome to me and love the 28” ata .


Ryanp019 said:


> I also shot the elite impulse 31 and liked it better than the rx1. Just havnt been hearing good things about the direction that company is going
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven’t heard anything bad about elite but they do make solid bows .


Ryanp019 said:


> I also shot the elite impulse 31 and liked it better than the rx1. Just havnt been hearing good things about the direction that company is going
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

0nepin said:


> I haven’t heard anything bad about elite but they do make solid bows .


Either way i did like the triax better. I’m just a little concerned about accuracy at 30-50 yards with it I guess. Doesn’t really matter anyway I never shoot at anything over 35-40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm very curious to know what the shoot like 60+ yards. I like to shoot out to about 70-80 for fun... 
I'd get the ultra if I went with Hoyt but I'm curious... very curious. Is the triax REALLY that much quieter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Accuracy has more to do with the Indian rather than the bow.


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

LetThemGrow said:


> Accuracy has more to do with the Indian rather than the bow.


Touché 
It's not quite the bow accuracy as much as the shooters feel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I use to have a xforce ss with hf cams and could stack arrows with it at 60 yards and it was 26” ata .


Ryanp019 said:


> Either way i did like the triax better. I’m just a little concerned about accuracy at 30-50 yards with it I guess. Doesn’t really matter anyway I never shoot at anything over 35-40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Haven't shot the new Hoyts yet but I have a hard time believing there is a lot of hand shock. 
I read other posts in the Brand Specific threads that said its "dead in hand"

I shot a Mathews for a long time but I switched to Hoyt years ago and never looked back. Nothing against a Mathews they are great bows.. Never had reason to go back. I have yet to shoot a Hoyt that disappoints....


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

The triax is absolutely dead in hand. The rx1 is the best hoyt bow made so far. Way better draw cycle then before.

But the price difference is huge. You can get the triax, stab, quiver and hdx for the price of a bare rx1.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dunndm1 said:


> I'm very curious to know what the shoot like 60+ yards. I like to shoot out to about 70-80 for fun...
> I'd get the ultra if I went with Hoyt but I'm curious... very curious. Is the triax REALLY that much quieter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucker was silent. And I am no means exaggerating. I went in there will all intentions of buying that Hoyt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Scotty C said:


> Haven't shot the new Hoyts yet but I have a hard time believing there is a lot of hand shock.
> I read other posts in the Brand Specific threads that said its "dead in hand"
> 
> I shot a Mathews for a long time but I switched to Hoyt years ago and never looked back. Nothing against a Mathews they are great bows.. Never had reason to go back. I have yet to shoot a Hoyt that disappoints....


It could have been out of time maybe? I’m not sure but as a bare Bow that baby rumbled in the hand. The elite was even better that the Hoyt. Couldn’t believe it myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm going to shoot them next week and I'm thinking of buying the Hoyt. But the Mathews is cheaper and I've heard a lot more positive then the Hoyt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dunndm1 said:


> I'm going to shoot them next week and I'm thinking of buying the Hoyt. But the Mathews is cheaper and I've heard a lot more positive then the Hoyt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really was looking forward to buying the Hoyt. After I shot it I just felt other bows were better and it def was not worth 1500$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I haven't shot either bow, but would very much like too. I'll say this, the last two times I bought a bow I was dead set on getting the Hoyt flagship and walked out with a Mathews both times. It's all feel to the individual shooter. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

BigDeer said:


> I haven't shot either bow, but would very much like too. I'll say this, the last two times I bought a bow I was dead set on getting the Hoyt flagship and walked out with a Mathews both times. It's all feel to the individual shooter. Good luck with your purchase!


I was of similar mindset this year really wanting to get a Hoyt I like their pro staff Cam Hanes etc and the things they support but man they have priced their high end bow to a point the value just isn't their. To me it has nothing to do with the 1500-1600 dollars it's just the value vs performance I like to be a smart consumer. The Triax is a much better bow for several $100 less and to Hoyt's own admission the aluminum version isn't their best technology not sure I agree with this marketing strategy. 

If I end up getting a bow this year it will be the Triax and prior to the 2018 release I wanted to purchase a Hoyt.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

The triax, like all other Halons is quiet and vibe free, there’s no way it would be loud and vibe all of a sudden when it’s predecessors were dead and quiet.

I currently shoot hoyts and once they’re tuned and strings are settled in, they’re just as vibe free, my pro defiant is honestly quieter than my H32 was and is only about 5fps slower than the halon, a difference no one will be able to perceive. A Hoyt that’s out of tune shakes like a tuning fork and you know it. The new Hoyt is fast, very quiet and while it has no vibe, it certainly has a ‘shock’ to it when I shot it, that probably had more to do with the arrow though. But I know 100% that it was in time, again, very smooth, very quiet and no vibe but it had a certain jump at the shot.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I was in the same boat as most on this thread and thought i was going to buy the RX1 ,i wasn’t a huge fan of the spec but figured it would be a very nice bow .I like the idea of still having a top yoke to twist .i went and shot it and left disappointed especially when the drive x shot the same speed weighed less and had less handshock.after reading reviews on here that it does not have any hand shock i went back for round two,made sure the timing was dead nuts and the handshock was still there even with a 8” bstinger stab.after shooting the triax i was kinda shocked at how Stone dead it was , it feels like a highly refined piece of equipment.you really don’t get a lot of performance for your $$ with Rx1 but since I wanted carbon and after my hoyt shooting buddies kept telling how much better the stealth is compared to the carbon air and Rx1 i have one on order


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Scotty C said:


> Haven't shot the new Hoyts yet but I have a hard time believing there is a lot of hand shock.
> I read other posts in the Brand Specific threads that said its "dead in hand"
> 
> I shot a Mathews for a long time but I switched to Hoyt years ago and never looked back. Nothing against a Mathews they are great bows.. Never had reason to go back. I have yet to shoot a Hoyt that disappoints....


We've reached the point where we have to measure this sort of stuff with computers and electonrics. Humans are unreliable and our brains just can't compute these things.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I still have yet to shoot the new RX1, or the Triax but I will be shooting both shortly. From all the comments about the hand shock that the new RX1 has brought out, I would have to believe that it is in fact the truth. I still find this fact hard to believe being that my Carbon Defiant 34 literally has zero. Not only is it as "dead in the hand" as any bow that I've ever shot, there is absolutely zero feeling when the bow goes off. I just can't imagine that Hoyt would go backwards with respect to hand shock, but I'll find out for myself when I shoot it soon along with the new Triax.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Ryanp019 said:


> Has anyone shot both of these bows yet. This was my experience.
> 
> Rx1- love the carbon weight and the look. The Bow draws smooth but the wall seemed very “spungy”. After the shot I felt a good bit of vibration in the hand. I was kinda disappointed as I currently own the Hoyt alpha max and really was looking forward to a new Hoyt upgrade. 1499$ def not worth what I shot
> 
> ...


Spot on about the Hoyt. I haven’t shot the Triax so I can’t comment on it. 

The draw cycle on the Hoyt was awesome. The back wall is what I expect from the Hoyt. The 85% left off was nice. I felt like I could hold it for days. It was quiet as well. I like the new grip. 

But the I was shocked by the hand vibration. I shoot a Carbon Element G3. I had the Alphamax before that. I was planning on buying a new bow this next year. But that plan has changed now. I probably won’t buy any new one this year. It’s probably an upgrade overall from what I have now. Just not a $1,000+ upgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotty C said:


> Haven't shot the new Hoyts yet but I have a hard time believing there is a lot of hand shock.
> I read other posts in the Brand Specific threads that said its "dead in hand"
> 
> I shot a Mathews for a long time but I switched to Hoyt years ago and never looked back. Nothing against a Mathews they are great bows.. Never had reason to go back. I have yet to shoot a Hoyt that disappoints....


I know everyone is different but I was shocked by how much hand vibration there was. I knew before the first arrow I shot thru it hit the target I wouldn’t buy one. When I hear people say that it is “dead” in the hand it makes me wonder what they’re smoking. But then again they probably think I’m crazy cause I think it is anything but dead in the hand. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Spot on about the Hoyt. I haven’t shot the Triax so I can’t comment on it.
> 
> The draw cycle on the Hoyt was awesome. The back wall is what I expect from the Hoyt. The 85% left off was nice. I felt like I could hold it for days. It was quiet as well. I like the new grip.
> 
> ...


I thought the AM was very comparable to a Switchback in quietness and hardly if any shock/vibration. Sweet shooter


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> I thought the AM was very comparable to a Switchback in quietness and hardly if any shock/vibration. Sweet shooter


Yes it was. I sold it a couple years ago and kick myself every time I think about it. The Carbon Element was just enough better imo to make it worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

I’ve shot both bows multiples times, to me the triax is overall a better bow. Smooth quite and dead in hand, i didn’t think i was going to like the 28” ata but after shooting it for awhile it didn’t feel that small more like the 30” halon. As for the rx1 the draw cycle is smooth, back wall felt like the carbon defiant, wasn’t as quiet as the triax and had more vibration than what i like especially for that cost. That being said they want 1500 for a bare bow and the finish quality was not pleasing at all. To me it looked like some guy dipped the bow in his kids bath tub. 1500 for the rx1 or 849 for the triax big price difference.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have shot both back to back the triax was the clear winner for me. smoother draw, nice back wall, quite and dead dead dead in hand. the hoyt drew a tad easier and the grip was ok. but the triax really shined.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

UPDATE: 

Shot both again at a different t shop. The rx1 wall was solid this time and VERY minimal vibration. I do like the way the string comes back at a nice angle for MY liking of a kisser and nose to the string anchor point. 

The triax was still smooth and solid. However the angle of the strings for said above anchor will be a little awkward for me I think. 

Overall much better Hoyt performance this time. Now I don’t know what to do lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Buy both&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

msvet06 said:


> Buy both


Lol I’ll see how that one goes over with the wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ryanp019 said:


> Lol I’ll see how that one goes over with the wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you need to sell it. I'll buy one hahahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunndm1 said:


> I'm very curious to know what the shoot like 60+ yards. I like to shoot out to about 70-80 for fun...
> I'd get the ultra if I went with Hoyt but I'm curious... very curious. Is the triax REALLY that much quieter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this was posted on a different thread, very telling

https://www.facebook.com/JesseTheFreakshowBroadwater/videos/874307646061184


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

i shot the triax 3 separate times, very quiet, good speed, nice looking bow. I just dont know about that sharp string angle. I like to shoot at 70 yards, not sure the triax is the right bow for that. I shot the h32 along the triax today and i think the h32 is better


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> this was posted on a different thread, very telling
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JesseTheFreakshowBroadwater/videos/874307646061184


WOW...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

zekezoe said:


> i shot the triax 3 separate times, very quiet, good speed, nice looking bow. I just dont know about that sharp string angle. I like to shoot at 70 yards, not sure the triax is the right bow for that. I shot the h32 along the triax today and i think the h32 is better


I'm looking at the 32/7" brace.. very interested in shooting it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> this was posted on a different thread, very telling
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JesseTheFreakshowBroadwater/videos/874307646061184


This doesn’t tell me anything about the new Triax, other than Jesse Broadwater can shoot. He’s such a great shooter I bet he could do the same with my first round cam Bear/Jennings vintage 1985. 

If this was just some joe off the street like me that has some type of form issues and still stuck em all in the twelve ring, then it’d be a different story. I’d be running and not walking to the nearest Mathews dealer to pick one of them bad boys up. Plus, I don’t know for sure, but I think Jesse Broadwater shoots a fairly short draw length so the string angle doesn’t affect him like it will someone with a longer draw like myself. Still not sure.


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> this was posted on a different thread, very telling
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JesseTheFreakshowBroadwater/videos/874307646061184


He is a pro, and and I am an Amateur but none the less. That does answer some questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

I liked both.....bought both. Now I'm in debt to my wife. Not where I like to be


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> This doesn’t tell me anything about the new Triax, other than Jesse Broadwater can shoot. He’s such a great shooter I bet he could do the same with my first round cam Bear/Jennings vintage 1985.
> 
> If this was just some joe off the street like me that has some type of form issues and still stuck em all in the twelve ring, then it’d be a different story. I’d be running and not walking to the nearest Mathews dealer to pick one of them bad boys up. Plus, I don’t know for sure, but I think Jesse Broadwater shoots a fairly short draw length so the string angle doesn’t affect him like it will someone with a longer draw like myself. Still not sure.


it shows me the bow is indeed capable, so that's something


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> it shows me the bow is indeed capable, so that's something


Is the halon better for distance? The longer ATA and 7" brace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunndm1 said:


> Is the halon better for distance? The longer ATA and 7" brace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not shot the Triax yet, so any answer I could give would be coming out of my rear end:wink: 

even if I had, it would be only my personal preference, and may not be the same for the next person. like any bow shopping, shoot as many as you can from different companies, and let the bow tell you which is best. the Triax is surprising in how many people seem to love this bow, on paper it's a great bow for me, and will be surprised if I don't end up buying it, but I will keep an open mind. I want to buy a bow that is best suited for me, and that cannot be predetermined.


----------



## Dunndm1 (Jan 11, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> I have not shot the Triax yet, so any answer I could give would be coming out of my rear end:wink:
> 
> even if I had, it would be only my personal preference, and may not be the same for the next person. like any bow shopping, shoot as many as you can from different companies, and let the bow tell you which is best. the Triax is surprising in how many people seem to love this bow, on paper it's a great bow for me, and will be surprised if I don't end up buying it, but I will keep an open mind. I want to buy a bow that is best suited for me, and that cannot be predetermined.


Every time I go into a bow shop thy pressure and always make me and my feel like dicks for not buying anything if we don't like the bows. So it's hard to go in and shoot 2-4 bows since I'm a 31 1/4" DL and he is 33 ish. So they ever have bows set up for us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunndm1 said:


> Every time I go into a bow shop thy pressure and always make me and my feel like dicks for not buying anything if we don't like the bows. So it's hard to go in and shoot 2-4 bows since I'm a 31 1/4" DL and he is 33 ish. So they ever have bows set up for us
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do understand that completely. I think a guy could in theory, narrow the search to 3 or 4 bows, with 2 or 3 that really shine (specs and configuration that you desire, plus good reviews) find a shop that has them, call them up and tell them your desire to come shoot them, if you don't like how they answer you, like they or busy or whatever, call a different shop.

I also know that can be difficult, I don't have any shops really close, and don't like some of the ones that are close enough. I have one shop I really like, and they may not carry all of the bows I want to shoot. I think patience can solve most of this, but i'm not a very patient shopper :wink:

the bow market in general makes it tough to buy the products, but it is what it is. I will likely make a combo trip doing something else...or go a little out of my way on my 200 mile work commute to shoot the couple bows the shop I like don't carry, then go from there. i'm in a good position because I plan on waiting until march or april to buy a bow, so I have some time to get around and shoot some bows.

good luck man!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

NYyotekiller said:


> 1. This doesn’t tell me anything about the new Triax, other than Jesse Broadwater can shoot. He’s such a great shooter I bet he could do the same with my first round cam Bear/Jennings vintage 1985.
> 
> 2. If this was just some joe off the street like me that has some type of form issues and still stuck em all in the twelve ring, then it’d be a different story. I’d be running and not walking to the nearest Mathews dealer to pick one of them bad boys up. Plus, I don’t know for sure, but I think Jesse Broadwater shoots a fairly short draw length so the string angle doesn’t affect him like it will someone with a longer draw like myself. Still not sure.


1. It tells you that bow is capable of being extremely accurate, same as every other bow on the market. 

2. A bow that puts them in the 12 ring when u don't do your part? Keep dreaming.


----------



## Johnnieb71 (Mar 29, 2007)

I shot both the above mentioned bows and the new Bowtech Realm as well. I've been a Hoyt guy mostly for many years but this year I will be shooting a Mathews Triax. Hands down this bow was the best of the bunch for me. I was shocked as I really thought the Realm was going to impress me much more than it did. I felt the hand shock in the Hoyt was way worse than any Hoyt I've ever shot personally.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I shot the rx-1 , hyperforce, triax, realm and realm x. To me the winner was the triax and going in I was thinking about going with the Hoyt. Next I would say is the realm for me followed by the Hoyts. The realm x took last place for me personally.


----------



## Cp616 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm tied up on how they shoot been a week since i shot the hoyt rx-1 and Mathews triax and they both had things I didn't like and liked. Left me on the fence waiting till the bow shop has the turbo model RX in stock so I can go back. Never been this confused on what I want. Been following this thread closely to get insight on this I may have over looked

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsteele44 (Oct 28, 2017)

Scotty C said:


> Haven't shot the new Hoyts yet but I have a hard time believing there is a lot of hand shock.
> I read other posts in the Brand Specific threads that said its "dead in hand"
> 
> I shot a Mathews for a long time but I switched to Hoyt years ago and never looked back. Nothing against a Mathews they are great bows.. Never had reason to go back. I have yet to shoot a Hoyt that disappoints....


I'm a Hoyt guy, and I shot the rx1 today and it def has more hand vibration than I have felt in older bows. I was so shocked, I kept my money. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I liked the triax over the rx1, but shot the havalon better then both. All shoot good, but none stand out above the others. But the havalon just felt( shot) better for me. I would buy it if that's all I could try. But shooting all the new releases and there are a couple I prefer over these, so far. Waiting on the elite release also.


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

I bought the RX1 and thoroughly disappointed with my decision. Its like going back 10-15 yrs with the amount of hand shock and noise coming out of the bow. I did shoot it in the shop and noticed the hand shock but figured a stabilizer and accessories would calm it down. As for the noise I just didn't get an accurate sound for it in the shop. I have owned several other hoyts (carbon spyder and defiant) and Mathews. I have 2 Mathews Chill Rs that are way quieter and very minimal vibration (really cant feel any). I am not a fan of the Halon series is why I still shoot the ChillRs and I can't find a Hoyt that works for me. The RX1 draw and back wall was fine to me just really couldn't believe the amount of shock and noise I am getting with this thing. I even went back to the shop to compare it to others and they seemed about the same. I checked the timing on it and had to make one twist but didn't make a difference . Good luck to all that like this bow and keep a look out in the classifieds if you want one


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I’m glad I didn’t pull the trigger on one of these I had my mind semi made up prior to release to buy the cam hanes fan boy version but have been hearing really disappointing reviews on the new hoyts. I’m glad I save my mortgage and car payments this month and didn’t buy that thing.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I shot all the new Hoyts since the Alphamax 32. A Huge Hoyt Fan.. But long story short I have a Triax custom order on the way. Haha and Im still hunting, Sold my beloved Carbon Defiant 31 midseason. That is just crazy... lol but I did it.


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

I am also looking at Triax bows or the new Hyperforce as I don't have the cash for a RX. Have those that been disappointed with the RX1 shot the hyperforce as well? If so, it is in the same boat of hand shock and noise or is there a difference between the aluminum and carbon?


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------

